# Grooming Advice Please!



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I've been here on the forums, so hello again!

After waiting and waiting on Freddie's first haircut, I have decided to take the plunge. I love his full shaggy coat, but with the warmer weather coming (and having taken him on a muddy hike over the weekend), I do not fancy the idea of having to bathe him every time we go outside. He's had at least his feet in the bathtub 3 times over the last 5 days...time for a cut. As I'm sure you all have experience, his fur picks up everything (including dreaded "danglers")!

Anyway, I am taking him into the groomer tomorrow for a cut and I'm not really sure what to tell them. I'm concerned because I've hear a number of "horror" stories and seen the results of bad havanese cuts, so I want to be very specific.

Here is what I want, and tell me if it's clear or if there's a specific way to tell the groomer:

-I want to leave 2-3 inches of fur all over his body (his fur is about 5 inches long right now)

-I do NOT want his ears to have a blunt edge along the bottom, but to be cut along the edge of his ear to show a natural ear shape (i.e., I do not want "pigtails").

-I do NOT want a "waterfall" tail, but want his tail trimmed evenly along it's length (like a golden retriever tail).

-I would like his "mane" (chest fur) to be trimmed up to blend into the rest of his body (he has a very prominent mane right now).

-I would like his face trimmed up so look a bit narrower and have a bit less of a beard than he currently does so that his fur isn't being dunked into his water bowl as much.

I just don't want to go in and say "puppy cut" and end up with something that is not what I wanted, you know?

What are folks' thoughts?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my thoughts?? I think he looks super cute the way he is!! 

not sure what to tell you about the instructions you wrote, hopefully the groomers here on the fourm will chime in and give you advice!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree with Tammie the picture looks like what you want! the bangs and eye area look like they have already been cut at one time? 
I had a bad experience at a groomer with maddie They made her toes pointed, cut her face and did a sanitary trim. All I wanted was a bath!
It took me a long time to decide to give Zoey a hair cut and the look I wanted I didn't trust a groomer to do it so I hand scissored her myself. Groomers like to use razors and unless you have her totally mat free and they put an extension on the blade you wont get 3'' cut. I've included pictures of the sisters.
#1 Is Maddies Bad hair cut at the groomers
#2 is maddie now doing it myself leaving her face and nose natural!
#3 is Zoey before her first hair cut about about 2 years old.
#4 is Zoeys first hair cut.
Zoeys cut maybe a bit longer than what you want. Maddies beard was cut a lot because I like her that way also shorter ears she is very small and looks younger with her ears short. I also trim the bangs a bit so they can see better.:blabla:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Kat,
I get Timmy groomed and have been very happy with the results. He was actually just there yesterday. I would strongly suggest going online and printing out some pictures of what you like. Writing stuff down is fine, but can lead to different interpretations. The picture doesn't have to show everything you like, just the parts you do like. I printed out a lot of pictures of what I liked and actually "x'd" out the stuff I didn't like. My groomer still has those pictures attached to his file when I drop him off. We're at the point right now that I can just tell her to keep doing what she has done in the past. We might go a tad shorter come this summer since we'll be spending majority of our time at the beach. I know some people have had bad experiences with their groomers, I thought I'd check in on a positive note!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Hi Kat,
> I get Timmy groomed and have been very happy with the results. He was actually just there yesterday. I would strongly suggest going online and printing out some pictures of what you like. Writing stuff down is fine, but can lead to different interpretations. The picture doesn't have to show everything you like, just the parts you do like. I printed out a lot of pictures of what I liked and actually "x'd" out the stuff I didn't like. My groomer still has those pictures attached to his file when I drop him off. We're at the point right now that I can just tell her to keep doing what she has done in the past. We might go a tad shorter come this summer since we'll be spending majority of our time at the beach. I know some people have had bad experiences with their groomers, I thought I'd check in on a positive note!


 I like the way they groom Timmy can you post a picture of him I want to copy his hair do


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks! Yep, I'll do it later while he's still clean, before we get the rain and he's back to his normal self. ound:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some quick ones. I want to get some better ones later but I have to get the kids at school soon.


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, I am a groomer and I think your instructions are easy to follow....I would write them down and hand them to her. This will help if there is anyone else working with her. If you want 2-3 inches left I would include in my instructions that you only want scissors and comb attachments used....NO BLADES! You also may want to include if you want bangs or just want eye area trimmed


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are my thoughts, if you gave me those instructions:

-I want to leave 2-3 inches of fur all over his body (his fur is about 5 inches long right now) Do you want the body and legs to be all one length? What if there are mats? I would tell them NO SHAVING whatsoever. How do you like the sanitary trim done? Do you like the hair on the anus to be closely shaven? Some people do not like to see the anus so clearly, if this is the case, ask them to trim the hair around the butt but not too close, and whatever they do - I hope they don't shave all the way up from the stomach to the anus, giving a baboon butt. I have a client who's dog has a shaved butt. I asked her why, she said that's how another groomer groomed her. It looks weird. Another option is a lamb type of trim where the body is trimmed shorter and the legs are left longer. But don't just say "I want a lamb trim" because that can range from a #7 blade on the body to a #0 comb on the body. Be specific about the lengths.

-I do NOT want his ears to have a blunt edge along the bottom, but to be cut along the edge of his ear to show a natural ear shape (i.e., I do not want "pigtails"). show EXACTLY the length you want taken off the ear. If you tell a groomer to "trim ears" they will trim it short. Some will even trim it to the tip of the ear leather. Stress that you don't want a sharp cut, but a blended ear, and ask for just a trim

-I do NOT want a "waterfall" tail, but want his tail trimmed evenly along it's length (like a golden retriever tail). I don't know what you mean by a waterfall tail. Sounds like you are wanting a plume tail?

-I would like his "mane" (chest fur) to be trimmed up to blend into the rest of his body (he has a very prominent mane right now). Do you want the mane a little shorter than the body?

-I would like his face trimmed up so look a bit narrower and have a bit less of a beard than he currently does so that his fur isn't being dunked into his water bowl as much. Noooo! Do not tell a groomer you want the face trimmed to be "narrower" because they will trim it like a poodle! Just say you want a shorter teddy bear type head, but I would show with my fingers exactly how much you want cut off. Also, how do you like the bangs to look? Some people don't like the visor look. Do you want the inner eye corners trimmed? If you are growing it out, stress NOT to cut it. Also stress DO NOT shave down the nose! BTW, every groomer does a teddy bear head differently - so I would tell them exactly what you want.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting Timmy's pictures one of these days I want to try Zoey like that. He looks easy to manage and still cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you want the messy look in the face? Do you want the trim to be neat and tidy? I love those shorter groom pictures up there! Might end up doing Dexter like that this Summer. Groomers like their work to look good....neat and tidy....so be specific. 

A groom 1 1/2 inches to 2 inches is so pretty! Get them to sign those instructions and tell them you will not PAY if the instructions are not followed! Make sure you get a very experienced groomer too!!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think your instructions are outside of a normal cut on this type of breed. You want a flag tail, a mane and a narrower head? Disaster if you go to a below average or new groomer, and on a young dog to boot. Most groomers can't leave 3" length as the biggest attachment is a 1 1/4" which can leave a bit longer depending on the angle that the hair falls. I would say to follow a haircut similar to Timmy's. It is a very cute cut on a hav. Doing a cut that is meant for another breed (retriever cut on a Havanese, in this case) doesn't usually go well. BTW I don't like the look of a flag tail on a drop coated breed (Havanese, Which Tzu, Lhasa) because they tend to look like a squirrel tail. And if you decide you don't like it, it will take a long time to grow out. If you walked into my salon I would have try to talk you out of most of your requests, but I could try the length and the ears would be no biggie. Part of the groomer's job is to evaluate how good the dog would look with the owner's requests (outside medical necessities like hotspots, allergies, etc). Sorry, that's just my opinion.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, thanks for the input everyone. It certainly hasn't made things easier, and definitely made me more stressed out, but I don't know what else to do other than get him cut because I just can't handle his grooming needs with his current coat length.

My requests may not fit with the typical "havanese" cut, but I just hate the way some havanese are cut when they get their body cut shorter -- long ears and long tails... I don't want that. I'm sorry if you feel differently.

Thanks to those that submitted pictures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the reason many of us keep the head and tail longer when/if they are cut down is because that hair takes a LOT longer to grow out than the body does. At least in my experience... Tillie's ear/beard hair has never been trimmed, but her body has been fully shaved/cut down 3 times in 3 years, and her body hair is still longer than her head hair!!
Although it def. DOES give that lame bobble head look for awhile! lol 

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------

